# New/old



## Mouse21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Greetings to all, I am Mouse and have been woodworking for years but not anything good for sometime (11yrs). The wife (Wifles) (Cross between wife and rifle...she's always shooting off @ the mouth. :laughing has asked I build a poker table now that the kids are old enough to play. I want a round base, about 20" in dia. I have made a 16 sided cylinder that I will turn in a homemade lathe BUT I am off just a little on the angle. I have set the tablesaw to 11 1/4 deg, or to as close as possible but when I wrap it up it's loose. I know I have to lessen the angle but I wanted to know if there was a "fer sur" was to obtain the angle. Oak isn't cheep and I want to be sure, I made the one mock up and hate to do the trail-n-error over and over. My boys (13 & 11) are learning from me...so HELP me look-not-so-stupid.:smile:
Thanks,
Mouse


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Table saw gauges are a rough guess at that when you are talking about 14 1/4 degrees. For measurements like this, I use my Tilt Box digital angle readout. It's a great product and very accurate. I don't know if this is the sort of thing that interests you, but mine has never let me down.
Ken


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Mouse21 said:


> Greetings to all, I am Mouse and have been woodworking for years but not anything good for sometime (11yrs). The wife (Wifles) (Cross between wife and rifle...she's always shooting off @ the mouth. :laughing has asked I build a poker table now that the kids are old enough to play. I want a round base, about 20" in dia. I have made a 16 sided cylinder that I will turn in a homemade lathe BUT I am off just a little on the angle. I have set the tablesaw to 11 1/4 deg, or to as close as possible but when I wrap it up it's loose. I know I have to lessen the angle but I wanted to know if there was a "fer sur" was to obtain the angle. Oak isn't cheep and I want to be sure, I made the one mock up and hate to do the trail-n-error over and over. My boys (13 & 11) are learning from me...so HELP me look-not-so-stupid.:smile:
> Thanks,
> Mouse


Trying to set an angle like that on a tablesaw is almost hopeless without a gizmo like kenbo suggested. Another alternative would be a "multisided glue joint bit" for use on a router table. You can find those here
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html

Scroll down the page a bit to find them.


----------



## Mouse21 (Jun 18, 2011)

John looks like that would be the hot ticket, I have never seen one of those but like I said I have been out of woodworking for a long time. Thanks much!
Mouse


----------

